# Geldwäsche Anzeige auch gegen Acoreus?



## alaska (31 Januar 2003)

Hi!
Oki, Strafanzeige gegen Firstway wegen Betrugs ist klar. Aber war da nicht in einem aehnlichen Fall auch eine Anzeigen gegen die Telekom wegen Geldwäsche?
Hat jemand im Acoreus-Fall so etwas ähnliches gemacht?


----------



## Milchmädchen (31 Januar 2003)

*Strafanzeige*

schau mal unter : NICHT BEZAHLEN den Firstmedia - Masterconnector In-telegence


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Februar 2003)

*Genau richtig*

@ Alaska

Ja, machen!


@ Milchmädchen


Gut gemacht.

Stellt Euch vor, wer Spam säht, erntet Strafanzeigen. Un den Helfern ergeht es ebenso. Erst wenn wir als Geschädigte eine Lawine lostreten, die die Bande begräbt, können wir wieder unbesorgt surfen.

Der Jurist


----------



## Milchmädchen (2 Februar 2003)

*Strafanzeige gegen acoreus*

Hi zusammen,

habe letzte Woche Strafanzeige gegen Firstway wegen Betruges und IN-telegence wegen Geldwäsche gestellt. Jetzt habe ich auch den netten Standardbrief von acoreus erhalten (...Sollten Sie ... der Überzeugung sein, dass ... gesetzeswidriges Verhalten ... blablabla... teilen Sie uns die Adresse zu der Webseite mit... blablabla...). Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Mahnung von acoreus, dann werde ich auch Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche gegen acoreus stellen. 

Das solltet ihr übrigens alle tun, nur so können wir uns wehren, darin stimme ich mit 'Der Jurist' überein.

cu


----------



## alaska (3 Februar 2003)

*Re: Strafanzeige gegen acoreus*



			
				Milchmädchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Mahnung von acoreus, dann werde ich auch Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche gegen acoreus stellen.


habe ich heute gemacht! die 1. mahnung kam scheinbar ohne Reaktion auf das Schreiben abzuwarten! Zusaetzlich habe ich der Mahnung per Einschreiben widersprochen!
Hat jemand schon ein Aktenzeichen einer Geldwäsche Anzeige?
Habe ausserdem auch In-Telegence angezeigt, ist doch eigentlich Begünstigung einer Straftat wenn man von den FST Einwänden&dem Ermittlungsverfahren weiss & zudem noch der Dialer scheinbar gegen die eigenen Vertragsbedingunge verstösst - man die Leitung dann aber erst Wochen später - am 31.1. abschaltet!


----------



## Baller Otto (3 Februar 2003)

*Re: Strafanzeige gegen acoreus*



			
				alaska schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ausserdem auch In-Telegence angezeigt, ist doch eigentlich Begünstigung einer Straftat wenn man von den FST Einwänden&dem Ermittlungsverfahren weiss & zudem noch der Dialer scheinbar gegen die eigenen Vertragsbedingunge verstösst - man die Leitung dann aber erst Wochen später - am 31.1. abschaltet!



Da geb ich dir Recht, seh ich genauso!


----------

